# [SOLVED] net view error 53



## psgconsult (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,.
I have spent a day now looking for a solution for my workgroup problem.
I found several threads about this subject but none had the solution.
What is wrong;
1. I can not connect to the 4 other PC's in my home network from my laptop via my network places (message; <workgroup> not accessible etc.), but the other PC's can connect to the laptop.
2. Firewall and Antivirus are off.
3. I can ping the other machines both with name and IP-address.
4. All relevant services are running
5. I can connect using the URL-box in the explorer and \\<IP-address> or <name>.
6. If I change the workgroup name on the laptop I can see the laptop in the new workgroup using My network Places.

What do I miss in my attempts to solve this nasty problem?

Pieter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: net view error 53*

Sounds like a master browser issue. Are you SURE no firewall products of any kind are running? Have you tried booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if you can connect that way?


----------



## psgconsult (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: net view error 53*

Hi John,

I didn't think about that.
You were right: in safe mode I can connect.
Now what?

Pieter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: net view error 53*

Well, you can use MSCONFIG to disable groups of startup applications and services until you narrow down the one that is causing the problem.


----------



## psgconsult (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: net view error 53*

Hello John,

It took a while after your last advice and that is because sorting things out in MSCONFIG took quite a lot of time.
At first I disabled all startup programs and all not-microsoft services.

After this I still got the not accessible message after troing to connect to the other members of the local network.
From there I unchecked systematically groups of services to see if the connectivity came back.
This happend after disabling about 80% of all checked services.
From there I added services one by one (and yes: had to restart every time over and over again) until a moment that adding a new service made me lose the connection again. Strangely, unchecking the last service didn't bring back the connectivity: I had to uncheck most of the services again and build it up once again.
In the attachment you will find several screen dumps of the system configuration Utility and the checked or unchecked services.
This is the configuration that gave a stable connection.
Adding another (or one time even removing one) leads to unstability as mentioned above.

It looks to me as a kind of security settings problem, but possibly it is something else.
Do you see any patterns in the msconfig exercise?

Pieter


----------



## psgconsult (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: net view error 53*

Computer sometimes are just like people: they are impossible to understand.
After fully engaging MSCONFIG again and after a regular Windows update all of a sudden the network is OK again; I can see and approach all computers in the ocal network and they can see and approach me.

So this thread can be closed. Thanx for those who have been helpiong to find the reason / solution. Probably we'll never know!

Pieter


----------

